# Massachusetts EMT Student Charged in Theft of Fire Gear



## Jon (Jul 24, 2008)

*Massachusetts EMT Student Charged in Theft of Fire Gear*




> Jul. 22--TEWKSBURY -- It started out with one stolen handheld radio.
> By the time North Attleboro police tracked down the rest of the pilfered loot, they were facing a van stuffed with $30,000 worth of fire equipment.
> "It was filled from top to bottom with helmets, boots, protective gear, axes, bolt cutters, dozens of portable radios," Detective Lt. David Dawes said yesterday. "Evidently, the suspect was interested in the firefighting field. But I don't think he even knew what he was going to do with all of it."


<SNIP>
http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=7968&siteSection=1


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 24, 2008)

Airwaygoddess is just shaking her head...........-_-


----------



## Jango (Jul 25, 2008)

WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?  First the medic stealing from a little old lady....now this guy?  It's good they got him now at least...


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 26, 2008)

GRRRRR. no thats cool it's not like firmen need those thing do save people or anything.


----------



## Jango (Jul 26, 2008)

I wont be surprised to find out he was selling that :censored::censored::censored::censored: on ebay.....


----------

